# so how much to install my toilet from lowes....???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Sometimes I wish I could just walk away from jobs that
I quote over the phone..

we had 2 of these toilets to take and install with about the same level of funk involved on both....YUMMEY..........

this one today came real close but we put on our big boy pants and soldiered through.....

I have never seen a dual flapper toilet from american standard before and I cant wait till it needs parts some day..... both flappers scour the rim of the bowl on both sides.... 

I dont know if that will actually keep the place any cleaner.....:laughing:...



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3cWdreldlZDVvS2M/view?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3VzZfS0dqRkRjS1E/view?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3VnpDUnJDN2ttWlE/view?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3eldEMWlIS0Jfc00/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Do they know that they have ring around the tub?......:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dual flappers. What's next, three flappers?

Like men's razors. Now they are up to {5} blades.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Do they know that they have ring around the tub?......:laughing:



I dont think I would give my dogs a bath in that tub,,,,:blink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the last time that bathroom was cleaned was when it was installed:laughing:....I give round about estimates on the phone and always leave off, that I have to see it for an exact figure..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why bother to purchase a toilet, just go ahead and #hit in the bathroom. It already looks like someone does.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just did a pull and reset in a bathroom like that, tough to do without ever putting a knee on the ground. I didn't want to dirty up my drop cloth so I didn't put one down.
Picture is a little blurry as I didn't want her to catch me taking a photo and camera focused on my flashlight.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Product Designers and Mechanical Engineers...they'll lose their jobs if they don't devise new products or "product improvements"


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like that tank chipped in the back.....does it really clean the bowl better like they claim or is it bogus?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh lord. I have seen that toilet once. Freaking American Standard, always over engineering and reinventing the wheel...and doing a bad job of it, too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the last time that bathroom was cleaned was when it was installed:laughing:....I give round about estimates on the phone and always leave off, that I have to see it for an exact figure..


I worked with a guy who told me he got called to clear a toilet. When he got there he found it had been clogged for a week but they kept using it, just covering the bowl in saran wrap when they were done to keep the smell down. 
He walked away and said call him when they empty it. 
I grew up in a house that wasn't super clean but there's a difference between lived in and barnyard.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Johns_TPS said:


> I worked with a guy who told me he got called to clear a toilet. When he got there he found it had been clogged for a week but they kept using it, just covering the bowl in saran wrap when they were done to keep the smell down.
> He walked away and said call him when they empty it.
> I grew up in a house that wasn't super clean but there's a difference between lived in and barnyard.


 I had a call like that, but the kid was still taking a dump on the bowl that was filled to the rim with crap..got back in my truck and left...put that address on the nogo list..


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Was the channel locks for fighting off creatures?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Fri @ 2 call

Won't let me load pic, says I need to login, I am logged in?


----------

